# Of Interest ....



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/05/world/pimp-my-fish-tank/index.html?iid=article_sidebar


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Impressive...thanks for sharing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fascinating and soggy!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wow! Had no idea this was going on; amazing work.

Sean


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I was into aquarium keeping big time from about 1978 to 2003 and never even heard of this particular rendition of aquascaping.

What is really impressive is all the plants appear to be real. Trust me getting plants to just grow in an aquarium is a challenge much less flourish in landscape scenes like these examples show.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic. I have never heard of this before.
I tried to find Nemo but he is well hiden in the trees. 
I will send the link to friends who are fans of wet pets and make them feel bad about their standard boring tanks.

Thanks for the link.

Alien


----------

